# i love to fish!



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

some recent catches


----------



## Wendy (Jun 7, 2006)

Cool! You'd get along well with my hubby...he loves to fish. He was in a fishing derby last weekend and again this coming weekend. Next weekend he is taking me to Conostogo Lake to fish yet again. It will be like this now until late November.:sob:


----------



## Heather (Jun 7, 2006)

Stan - some of your poses are really amusing - you are so serious looking!


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 7, 2006)

Heather said:


> Stan - some of your poses are really amusing - you are so serious looking!


i am not verry photogenic:sob: but the fish look smaller than they really are when i take a photo with a fish it looks like a minnow as i am 320lbs. the first fish is actually 24"!!!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

hey hey an angler! If there's one thing I like more than orchids, it's fishing! stan--what is that first fish you got up there? (don't recognize that one)

I'll throw in some pics here, the first one is a 11 pound blackfish caught on New Year's day, the second is a 10 pound striped bass jigged up last month.


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 8, 2006)

jason thats a sweet striper!!!! the first fish is a walleye!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

ah, that would explain why I didn't recognize it--never caught a walleye before. that looks like a trout stream in the background--was it from there?


----------



## Gideon (Jun 8, 2006)

Bet they tasted as good as they look oke:


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

striped bass is very good, as long as you don't get that farm-raised crap (pardon my french, I don't like the taste of farm-raised fish). when blackfish get that size, though, they're best suited for chowder, since they hold their shape well. I don't think I've ever had walleye but I hear they're very good...


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 8, 2006)

Good looking fish. I can accept overnight packages packed in dry ice *hint*.

Crap isn't french, and it is allowed here. Crap Crap Crapitty Crapper. Just don't say ****, that one gets censored. So does ***** and ****. Just so you know.


----------



## Heather (Jun 8, 2006)

PHRAG said:


> Just don't say ****, that one gets censored. So does ***** and ****. Just so you know.



Oh crap..  now I'm hungry!


----------



## bwester (Jun 8, 2006)

Jason and Stan, 
Either of yall fly fish? My father in law just got me into it. He's a charter fisherman and apparently helped to pioneer modern salt water fly fishing. Its hard as all get out to learn, but I love it.


----------



## Marty (Jun 8, 2006)

Here's a 26lb Chinook salmon I pulled out of lake Michigan last year. I got 4 of them, although this was the biggest. It was sooo much fun


----------



## bwester (Jun 8, 2006)

Thats awesome Marty.


----------



## Marty (Jun 8, 2006)

I'm tellin' you, it was 45 minutes of continuous orgasm  ... can I say orgasm ????


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 8, 2006)

ooh...very nice king. I've been meaning to head up to Alaska for some world-class halibut and salmon fishing...

I briefly fly-fished for trout but I really stink at it. Not much freshwater fishing since I moved to Manhattan though.

Anyone passing through the NY area is welcome to vacuum-sealed fillets since my freezer is usually well-stocked with them.

I guess I'll have to save my cursing for morning rounds.


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 9, 2006)

jason i catch walleye out of the river(genesee) and walleye is the best tasting fish. better than trout or salmon! walleye is in the same family as tilapia


----------



## PHRAG (Jun 9, 2006)

Nobody's saying you can't cuss. See, look at me...

Mother ****er, **** ***** ****!

Cuss away.


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 9, 2006)

nyorchids said:


> jason i catch walleye out of the river(genesee) and walleye is the best tasting fish. better than trout or salmon! walleye is in the same family as tilapia



is that upstate NY?

come to think of it, I did catch a walleye once in the Delaware River. it was a short though. I have to say that smallmouth bass is my favorite though, for the spirited fight, and on the occasions that I kept one, they really are a fine-tasting fish too.


----------



## Marty (Jun 9, 2006)

****! That's great  A family friendly ****ing forum !!!


----------



## nyorchids (Jun 9, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> is that upstate NY?
> 
> come to think of it, I did catch a walleye once in the Delaware River. it was a short though. I have to say that smallmouth bass is my favorite though, for the spirited fight, and on the occasions that I kept one, they really are a fine-tasting fish too.


yea upstate(rochester) bass are fun to catch but trout pound for pound fight better than bass!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 9, 2006)

err, I would venture that smallies fight as well, pound for pound, as any freshwater fish! and they almost invariably jump their heads off! (largemouth give up very easily though). but yes, big trout represent themselves quite well...


----------



## Marco (Jun 9, 2006)

Jmoney said:


> hey hey an angler! If there's one thing I like more than orchids, it's fishing! stan--what is that first fish you got up there? (don't recognize that one)
> 
> I'll throw in some pics here, the first one is a 11 pound blackfish caught on New Year's day, the second is a 10 pound striped bass jigged up last month.



Man I miss fishing thats a huge blackfish. I love fishing for black fish they give a great fight. It sucks when you don't catch em in time and they drag you into the rocks. I lost so many lead weights like that. What do you bait them with? calico crab?

The biggest stripped bass I caught was underneath a bridge it was 38 inches. It fought back to thing was a monster it almost pulled me into the water.


----------



## L I Jane (Jun 9, 2006)

Jason-we went halibut fishing in Alaska.Let me tell you you go down at least 300' & the sinker alone weighs 1 lb--hooks are enormous.I thought I'd never get the line reeled up with or without a fish when we changed positions of the boat & to check the bait.The most fantastic thing happened after going most of the day with nada fish.All of a sudden whales started to breach all around the area where-ever you looked & suddenly halibut were only about 10' down biting everything in sight so you just had to drop a line in & wham you had one.Everybody had their quota in just a few minutes.My Bro-in-law who has lived up there for 56 yrs said this was the 1st time he ever saw this happen.We then took our fish to a processing place where it was flash frozen & cryovaced.It was shipped out the very next day & delivered to our son's house on LI the following morning.Now that was fresh & positively delicious!!!


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 10, 2006)

Marco said:


> Man I miss fishing thats a huge blackfish. I love fishing for black fish they give a great fight. It sucks when you don't catch em in time and they drag you into the rocks. I lost so many lead weights like that. What do you bait them with? calico crab?
> 
> The biggest stripped bass I caught was underneath a bridge it was 38 inches. It fought back to thing was a monster it almost pulled me into the water.



I love blackfishing (still am mediocre at it at best though). By far the most challenging saltwater fish to catch in the NY Bight, with the raw conditions, and timing the bite and all...I guess that's why people either love it or hate it. That tog was caught with a whole small white crab. Standard bait is usually green crab, but in the dead of winter the white crabs are often the ticket for big fish. Calicos are excellent in the fall and spring when they're available.

Jane, now I REALLY have to book a trip to Alaska!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 13, 2006)

Yes! Another fisherman! I love fishing....I have a summer place out in Cutchogue, LI....and spend the summer and as many weekends as I can get away in spring and fall fishing, mainly for bluefish....Haven't done well this season though, just a couple of small stripers...and I lost my only blue of the season this Sunday...none of the fish were in the mood to hold on to my lures...these days happen. I'll try to send pix when I figure out how to reduce my file size....Jmoney..are you on Nor'east.com? Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Yes! Another fisherman! I love fishing....I have a summer place out in Cutchogue, LI....and spend the summer and as many weekends as I can get away in spring and fall fishing, mainly for bluefish....Haven't done well this season though, just a couple of small stripers...and I lost my only blue of the season this Sunday...none of the fish were in the mood to hold on to my lures...these days happen. I'll try to send pix when I figure out how to reduce my file size....Jmoney..are you on Nor'east.com? Take care, Eric



yes, I'm a nor'easter! being stuck in Manhattan and having limited time I usually stick to party boats to put me on the fish, and I learned a ton from that site about increasing my catch. the boats from Sheepshead Bay that go jigging for blues have been killing them!


----------



## Wendy (Jun 13, 2006)

Here's a pic of hubby that I found. He caught a bitty wee pike but was so pround of it. He loves fishing and usually goes to Meaford to fish for salmon and trout.


----------



## Heather (Jun 13, 2006)

Cool thread. I've never really been fishing. You guys all make me want to go. Or at least get out on a boat, in the water. We've finally got some nice weather and I want to be outside!


----------



## Eric Muehlbauer (Jun 13, 2006)

Fishing is the best....my favorite is just walking along the shoreline (in Cutchogue) tossing out a lure with light tackle..10lb tst spinning....its great even when I don't catch anything, like this weekend. Usually fish are small, 1-3 lbs...but I have brought in blues up to 14 lbs and a striped bass 15 lbs in my tiny inlet..I prefer that to a boat anyday...although you do get the big ones from a boat more easily....Jmoney...try the Angler out of Howard Beach..PM me if you want to know the boats to most avoid! I haven't done FW fishing since my college days...but I loved catching smallmouth bass and pike in lake Seneca (and an 18 lb carp on 6lb test line...so ugly I bit the line and rolled it back into the water...and it tok half an hour to bring in!)...I don't care for the taste of FW fish though...sometimes I've enjoyed a good trout..I did eat a walleye once, from Lake Chautauqua..tasted like baked mud....Take care, Eric


----------



## Jmoney (Jun 13, 2006)

Eric Muehlbauer said:


> Fishing is the best....my favorite is just walking along the shoreline (in Cutchogue) tossing out a lure with light tackle..10lb tst spinning....its great even when I don't catch anything, like this weekend. Usually fish are small, 1-3 lbs...but I have brought in blues up to 14 lbs and a striped bass 15 lbs in my tiny inlet..I prefer that to a boat anyday...although you do get the big ones from a boat more easily....Jmoney...try the Angler out of Howard Beach..PM me if you want to know the boats to most avoid! I haven't done FW fishing since my college days...but I loved catching smallmouth bass and pike in lake Seneca (and an 18 lb carp on 6lb test line...so ugly I bit the line and rolled it back into the water...and it tok half an hour to bring in!)...I don't care for the taste of FW fish though...sometimes I've enjoyed a good trout..I did eat a walleye once, from Lake Chautauqua..tasted like baked mud....Take care, Eric



yeah I have to get away from the city and work so fishing is my way out. I used to do a lot of freshwater fishing and of course being Chinese everything makes it to the dinner table at least once...I'm partial to smallmouth bass, always excellent, and crappie. Trout are ok and largemouth vary a lot depending on what kind of water you catch them from. not a big fan of catfish though.

I've never made it to the Angler since Howard Beach is such a ***** to get to (although it takes me an hour and a half to get to SHB). I usually go on the Ocean Eagle for bottom fishing...more expensive but great crew and capt who knows where the fish are.


----------



## phrag guy (Jun 14, 2006)

I love fishing also. last night out in my boat we landed to salomon. I go out almost every night that the wind isn't blowing to bad. We start fishing here in April and finish in Oct-Nov.


----------

